# Nds-card.com Message may have not been sent by [email protected]



## Applium (May 29, 2014)

Hi I just bought a Supercard DSTWO from nds-card.com. I used paypal. This was the confirmation email I got and I was just wondering if that was normal or not.


----------



## migles (May 29, 2014)

yes its normal. they dont speak fluent english, and i dont know why my mail also flags when i asked them questions


----------



## Applium (May 29, 2014)

migles said:


> yes its normal. they dont speak fluent english, and i dont know why my mail also flags when i asked them questions


 

Ahh okay good! I was just nervous buying my first flashcart. Thanks


----------

